# 601 Green Label Oscuro Trabuco Cigar Review - I second JWB's review



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Same experience for me but mine was plugged. One of the worst smokes I have dealt with...very flaky, multiple touch-ups.

Read the full review here: 601 Green Label Oscuro Trabuco Cigar Review - I second JWB's review


----------

